# المنتديات العامة > فيض القلم >  >  ...ثغري يحتاجك..]|

## .:روح وريحان:.

السسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركآتة ..|~

آهآت خنقت أجواء الغرفة ..!

مآزالت أشرب القهوة وكأني معها ..
فـكوب لها وكوب ليّ..
أراها أمامي ..! 

وربما سيطر عليّ الخيال فـ أتحدث معها 

فـ الخيال أصبح سلطانيّ اليوم 

أحدثها بمآ حصل لي اليوم وأمس ومنذ رحيلها ..~

آه ..أنسكبت القهوة مرة أخرى على قميصي 

مآذا حدث بكٍ يا أنا .."أجن جنونك لـ غيآبها"..
أطمئني قلباً ستعود ..لن تترككِ فـ أنتِ كل حياتها ..~

ولكن لماذا رحلت من البدآية وتركتني ..
ألم تعلم الى الأن أنيّ لآ أملك مخزن لـ أسراري سوى قلبها ..!
ألا تعلم الى الأن أن توجتها بتآج الصدآقة الحقيقة ..~
أن كآن لآ فلتذهب دون عودة ..
وأما أن كآن "نعم فلماذا تتركني ..~

تباً لـ تصرفاتها المجنونة 
حذرتها مراراً ..~
وللمرة الاخرى أقول لها 
حبيبتي ...لآ أستطيع التخلي عنك 
أنتٍ المطر الذي غسل روحي فأصبحها طآهرة نقية ..
أصبحت روحي تغني بك وتتراقص وتعزف وتكتب وتمآرس الأبداع مثلك 
أنتٍ من هيج الضحكات وألغى الحزن ..خلق الابتسامة وقتل الصمت 
بـ قربك أجهض رحم "قلبي"الحزن لذلك أصبح فَرِح وهذا سر خفقآنه المستمر ..!
بك أحيى أنا ..~
أرحميني يا "أنتٍ"



حبيبتي ..سكنتي قلبي من الوريد الى الوريد 
فـ لما تمزقي قلبي بـ الشوق 
وأسعدتي أذني بصوتك الحنون 
فـ لما تمرضيها بـ "اللهفة الى سماع ألحانك 

أرجعي يآ كل كلمات الحب 
أرجعي ياسر الحضارات ..ثغري يحتاجك ..
....همسة " أحبك جداً

----------


## دموع الوحدة

> *حبيبتي ...لآ أستطيع التخلي عنك 
> أنتٍ المطر الذي غسل روحي فأصبحها طآهرة نقية ..
> أصبحت روحي تغني بك وتتراقص وتعزف وتكتب وتمآرس الأبداع مثلك 
> أنتٍ من هيج الضحكات وألغى الحزن ..خلق الابتسامة وقتل الصمت 
> بـ قربك أجهض رحم "قلبي"الحزن لذلك أصبح فَرِح وهذا سر خفقآنه المستمر ..!
> بك أحيى أنا ..~
> أرحميني يا "أنتٍ"
> *





*كَلمات رائعة*
*سلم قلمك وأناملك أخية*

*إكليل سوسن*
*لروحك*

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

> *كَلمات رائعة*
> *سلم قلمك وأناملك أخية*
> 
> *إكليل سوسن*
> *لروحك*



السسسلام عليكم والرحمة |~
الروعة حضورك 
الله يسلمك 
:)
الله لآيحرمنا هـ المرور 
موفقة لكل خير

----------


## جنى الورود

*تسلم يديك على هذه الكلمات*
*تحياتي لك*

----------


## رنيم الحب

راائـعٌ أن يداعب خيالك خيالها 
ويتحدث معهـا وكـأنها موجودة 
ليحكي لها مدى العشق والشوق للقياها 
معاتبآآ مغيبها بدون اسباب 
ومتأمـلآ أن يأتي الغد حــاملآ في جعبته أخبارآآ سعيدة 
تجمع قلوبكما وأروحكما معـآآ 
غاليتي .. 
**روح وريحــــان** 
سلم قلمك النابض بهذه الكلمات الصادقة 
والتي تنم عن قلبك الحساس 
فحفظ الله لك أحبابك وجمعك مع من تحبين 
ودعوااتي لك بمزيد من التقدم
موفقة لكل خير .. 
تحيـآآتي القلبية.. 
.×.رنيـ الحب ـم.×.

----------


## دمعة على السطور

اللهم صل وسلم على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم وألعن من آذى فاطمة ...



حين تتجاذبنا أحرف الصداقة .......تخرس ألسنتنا ...

لعلمها بعظمة هذه الرابطة الأخوية القوية ...وطهرها ...






غاليتي روح.....لأنفاس محبرتك أريج مُختلف...


ولمشاعركِ كُتلة أشواق ساخنة ...



أدام الله لكِ كل حبيب ولافرق المولى بينكِ وبين غالي بحق المصطفى وآله الأطيبين المُطهرين.....

سلم قلبك وسلم القلم..

وشكراً لما قد أضفتهُ أحرفك لخلايا وجدي.....



دعائي يحوم حول قلبك...



موفقة لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى

دمتِ بعين المولى الجليل

----------

